# Favourability Ratings - Composers/Conductors/Performers - Discussion Thread



## Guest (Nov 23, 2020)

This isn't about compiling lists...

This isn't about establishing a ranking system of some sort...

This isn't about comparing or contrasting one composer/conductor/performer to another...

This poll is intended to measure "*Favourability Ratings*" -

*Positive - Neutral - Negative*

Your own personal favourability ratings - based on your own criteria - relying on your judgement and level of expertise.

This is the *"Favourability Ratings" Discussion Thread* which will be continually updated with links to new "Favourability Ratings" polls which shall eventually include composters, conductors, and performers.

Allow me to thank you in advance for your participation.

Once again... Each composer/conductor/performer is to be evaluated as an individual - this is not a comparison/contrast thread.

*NOTE: Click on the blue hyperlinks which are inserted after the poll title to be taken to the appropriate poll.*

*Favourablity Ratings - Conductors - Part One -*

Favourability Ratings - Conductors - Part One...

*Wilhelm Furtwängler

Christopher Hogwood

Neville Marriner

Simon Rattle

George Szell*

*Favourability Ratings - Conductors - Part Two - *

Favourability Ratings - Conductors - Part Two...

*Leonard Bernstein

Sergiu Celibidache

John Eliot Gardiner

Otto Klemperer

Seiji Ozawa*

*Favourability Ratings - Conductors - Part Three - *

Favourability Ratings - Conductors - Part Three...

*Claudio Abbado

John Barbirolli

Pierre Boulez

Trevor Pinnock

Bruno Walter*

Your choices are - *Positive - Neutral - Negative*...

The results are anonymous - and if you wish to discuss any and all aspects of your selections you are welcomed and encouraged to do so.


----------



## Guest002 (Feb 19, 2020)

Dylan and the Band said:


> This isn't about compiling lists...
> 
> The results are anonymous - and if you wish to discuss any and all aspects of your selections you are welcomed and encouraged to do so.


Forget my question (now deleted). I see you're doing poll stuff.


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2020)

AbsolutelyBaching said:


> Er... how are the results anonymous, since in order to submit an assessment, one must post publicly?


Just click on the *hyper links in blue* within my post above and you'll be taken directly to the polls which are mentioned.

You'll find each of the three polls and you can cast your vote within each.

Your choices will be completely *anonymous* as I've made that the default when creating the polls.

Another route the the main "Classical Music Discussion Polls" section can be taken by clicking on this link -

https://www.talkclassical.com/classical-music-discussion-polls/

This is one of the forum's great treasures - rather unfortunately located however.

My thanks for bringing this to my attention - I amended the original post to reflect the answer to your question.

*Any discussion of the polls is optional and would be placed here in the "Discussion Thread".*

Again, my thanks - :tiphat:


----------



## Guest002 (Feb 19, 2020)

Dylan and the Band said:


> No, just click on the links in blue and you'll be taken to the "Classical Music Discussion Polls" section here
> 
> https://www.talkclassical.com/classical-music-discussion-polls/
> 
> ...


I corrected my post before you replied. Since it's just polls... I'll pass, but thanks.


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2020)

AbsolutelyBaching said:


> I corrected my post before you replied. Since it's just polls... I'll pass, but thanks.


You're welcome - but it did serve to help me clarify the location and for that you have my thanks.

Polls are what people make of them - They can serve to encourage discussion - and they give people the chance to express an opinion that they might not otherwise state were it not anonymous.


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2020)

*Favourability Ratings - Conductors - Part Four...*

can be found here -

Favourability Ratings - Conductors - Part Four...

The five conductors are -

*Riccardo Chailly

Nikolaus Harnoncourt

Herbert von Karajan

Eugene Ormandy

Fritz Reiner*

This poll is intended to measure "*Favourability Ratings*" -

*Positive - Neutral - Negative*

Your own personal favourability ratings - based on your own criteria - relying on your judgement and level of expertise.


----------

